
Ask HN: How do you get your news? - nrs26
So, after the election, the biggest feeling that I have is I&#x27;m living in a bubble. I feel out of touch with 50% of Americans. I think, regardless of what side you&#x27;re on, that rings true for most of us. The realization of how much bias there is in the reporting world (and in my social media bubbles) has been pretty humbling for me, and it makes me feel like I can&#x27;t really trust the places I get my news from.<p>I&#x27;m trying to take steps to improve how I get my news. Here&#x27;s my reading habit right now: Every morning I scan through HN, Reddit and my Facebook feeds. Once a week I read the Economist and the New York Times. And I have a great work environment that shares insightful articles through our chat tool, so I get most of my good stuff from there.<p>But, on my own, I rarely find well thought-out articles that analyze political issues. I just read headlines and blog style articles.<p>So, for those of you who feel like you have a good, unbiased grasp on current events and politics... how do you get your news?
======
brudgers
When I actively pursued 'being informed' I read the dead tree version of _The
Economist_ cover to cover every week. It's a significant commitment of time
and a non-trivial commitment of money but the payoff was worth it so long as I
had that sort of goal.

Good luck.

